# MADRID "LA CANADA" LARGEST SHANTY TOWN IN EUROPE



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*MADRID "Cañada Real Galiana" LARGEST SLUMS IN EUROPE*
*
Canada Real Galiana is a 16km-long, 75m-wide strip of economic and social misery. Believed to be Europe's largest shanty town, it is a mere 15-minute drive from Madrid city centre.* "This place reminds me of one of the most run-down slums in Guatemala I used to work in," says Susana Camacho, who works for Fundacion Secretariado Gitano (FSG), a local NGO.










It is in stark contrast to the wealth, elegance and sophistication of nearby *Madrid*, a city voted among the most liveable in the world. Ms Camacho's van makes its way down the single heavily rutted, mud-splattered track that runs through the Galiana, lurching past lines of flimsy tin or wooden shacks, broken only by the odd few bungalows behind walls so high they could withstand a siege. Aside from perhaps a hundred metres of poorly laid tarmac road – paid for by the residents – it is quickly back to a sea of mud, punctuated only by rubbish, scrawny chickens, wrecked cars and mounds of rubble.










*Dubbed the "slum of shame", the 40-year-old settlement, home to 40,000 people, is completely devoid of any public services – no pavements, schools, sewage or drainage systems.* Many of its residents are long-standing, legal immigrants from Portugal, Romania, Morocco or South America. "For many, this place is the last resort," confirms Pablo Asua, another FSG worker. "People in the Galiana have fallen through one support network after another. They don't want to know about society any more, and society doesn't want to know about them."










The area is infamous for two things: rubbish – it is right next to the capital's biggest refuse incinerating site – and being *Madrid*'s principal outdoor drugs supermarket. More than 4,000 refuse lorries belch and grind their way across the Galiana every day en route to the incinerators. And social workers estimate 90 per cent of *Madrid*'s illegal drug supply is channelled through here. Actual dealing is overwhelmingly limited to a 1km-long open-air "shooting gallery" within the township. Even on a rain-soaked midweek morning, business looks brisk, with most buyers coming in vehicles. Scruffy-looking men in their twenties or thirties standing around braziers urgently wave down any passing cars. Few addicts actually get out: most can be seen, half-slumped in their seats, through steamed-up windows of the four dozen or so cars lined on either side of the track.










Official indifference to the Galiana is great. Only a single mobile health unit covers the entire township. Local social workers volunteer to help, but often clandestinely in order to avoid their bosses' disapproval.










"We've got six people in our foundation working here. Of 1,800 families, we've reached 80," Ms Camacho adds. "Some of their situations are truly dramatic. I know of families forced to choose between heat and food. They can't afford both."

As if appalling living conditions, zero political interest and having *Madrid*'s largest junkie paradise a stone's throw away from their back doors were not enough to cope with, the Galiana's dwellers now face another challenge: losing their homes altogether.










In March this year, *Madrid*'s regional government announced the Galiana had lost its status as a drovers' trail, with the land now belonging to three different municipalities. A deadline of 2013 has been set to resolve the Galiana's future.

Not surprisingly, its citizens are keen to leave. "We're desperate to get out but there's nowhere to go," says Adelito, an unemployed Portuguese man. He claims he owes €3m in fines to the local authorities for his illegal Galiana shack. But so far, the only "solutions" the Galiana residents have seen are bright yellow diggers from a local company that enter the township with increasing frequency to demolish their shacks, and *fines of up to €600,000 apiece for living in illegal dwellings. "The post doesn't reach here," Ms Camacho points out wryly, "but the fines do."*










*Once their homes are knocked down, there is no resettlement scheme, just a maximum of three nights' lodging in an emergency centre. After that, they are out on the street. As Amnesty International warns, by 2013, it is a fate that could await all 30,000 residents.*

For now, should any evicted families return to the township, their first stop is the demolition company's warehouse – the Galiana's equivalent of Poundland, where anything that fell into the skips during the eviction can be bought back by its former owners. Then families invariably either rebuild another shanty – often more precarious and even more of a health risk. Or in some cases, according to Ms Camacho, they just dig out a hole in the rubble of where their first residence stood and make do with that.

"We get no help and then they do this," says Lucilia, a Portuguese woman now facing a €22,000 fine for building a second shack – made almost entirely out of cheap plywood doors – after her first was knocked down. "We didn't have anywhere else to live, so we saw everybody else had built a shack here, even if they were just made out of cardboard, and so did we. Now the authorities say we don't want shacks. That's fine. But they have to provide a solution. All they're doing is throwing us out in the street as if we were stray dogs."

"Strangely enough, it's always the residents with the least money, the foreigners and the Gypsies, who get the eviction orders first. There's definite discrimination," one social worker in the Galiana says. "But what are the people who live there now going to do? Disappear off the face of the earth?"

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...e-6268652.html










*Cañada Real Galiana*

*La Cañada Real Galiana* es como su propio nombre indica una Cañada Real que discurre entre La Rioja y Ciudad Real (también es conocida como Cañada Real Riojana). 
Nace al Sur de la Rioja y recorre las provincias de Soria, Guadalajara, Madrid, Toledo y Ciudad Real. 
La pérdida de los privilegios de la Mesta desde el final del Antiguo Régimen (siglos XVIII y XIX) no supuso el final de su consideración jurídica, y hoy en día aún se mantiene en el dominio público sujeta a una amplísima protección que impide cualquier otro uso, especialmente el urbanístico, que es con el que compite en la actualidad (anteriormente lo hacía con el uso agrícola, en el secular enfrentamiento entre agricultores y ganaderos).










*Asentamiento informal*
Particularmente, el tramo que transcurre al sur de la ciudad de Madrid ha sido objeto de ocupación para la construcción de edificaciones irregulares (chabolas) desde los años 1960 en torno a un modelo no planificado de ciudad lineal, que se han ido haciendo cada vez más estables hasta *llegar a un número de más 2.000 que alojan a unos 40.000 habitantes en torno a 15 kilómetros de cañada*. 
La situación sociocultural en la actualidad es multipolar, aunque se especula[¿quién?] con fenómenos de marginación social, especialmente tráfico de drogas, insalubridad, carencia o precariedad de servicios y suministros (agua, electricidad, alcantarillado, etc.) y sensible a los efectos perniciosos por los realojamientos forzosos provocado tras la dispersión de otros núcleos chabolistas o la llegada masiva de inmigrantes desde los años 1990 por los focos de conflicto inherentes a la marginalidad y la dejación. 
La situación jurídica de las viviendas es diferente en cada caso, dependiendo de su ubicación concreta, la forma o materiales de su construcción y su antigüedad o situación burocrática (pues algunas incluso pagan el Impuesto sobre Bienes Inmuebles o están registradas en el Catastro); pero en ninguno de ellos es legal[cita requerida] y ni siquiera pueden acogerse a la posibilidad de usucapión (adquisición de la propiedad por ocupación y paso del tiempo), dada la imprescriptible protección jurídica de la cañada.










El derribo de una vivienda por parte del ayuntamiento de Madrid a finales de 2007 provocó un motín popular que tuvo gran repercusión mediática.

En los tramos no urbanizados ilegalmente o afectados por otro tipo de alteraciones (circulación masiva de camiones, vertidos ilegales, proximidad de vertederos legales u otras instalaciones contaminantes) se mantiene, en mayor o menor medida, su valor como espacio natural, y se usa como vía para cicloturismo y otras actividades similares.
Algunas zonas están integradas en el Parque Regional del Sureste o son adyacentes al mismo.


----------



## blan04 (Mar 3, 2012)

La ultima vez ,que se quiso instaurar la ley y el orden debido a que algunos habitantes de la cañada se dedican ha actividades ilicitas como narcotrafico,armas de fuego y prostitucion,las fuerzas policiales fueron recibidos a pedradas e incluso disparos .*LA CAÑADA es un foco de desestabilizacion social en MADRID que altera la convivencia.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

blan04 said:


> La ultima vez ,que se quiso instaurar la ley y el orden debido a que algunos habitantes de la cañada se dedican ha actividades ilicitas como narcotrafico,armas de fuego y prostitucion,las fuerzas policiales fueron recibidos a pedradas e incluso disparos .*LA CAÑADA es un foco de desestabilizacion social en MADRID que altera la convivencia.*


ha sido que el Estado español quiere destruir y arrasar el barrio, pero no es fácil de trasladar a 40.000 personas que en su mayoría no quieren salir. esto no es siempre una cuestión de recursos y dinero.

muchas de estas personas no se quieren ir y sé que el Estado español ha reconocido desde hace tiempo este problema en esta situación.

no hay vergüenza en tener todos los países ricos hay barrios en ruinas.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

SLUMS IN THE PAST JUST BEHIND LA DEFENSE DISTRICT. PARIS
in the city of NANTERRE
you can see the building LE CNIT 


















PARIS. PORTE D'AUBERVILLIERS ON THE BOULEVARD PERIPHERIQUE RING ROAD. *2006 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 18, 2012)

Horrible! I thought Madrid was a first world city...


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

SilverWolf said:


> Horrible! I thought Madrid was a first world city...


I don't understand your reaction, Paris is not everywhere magnificent ..... you knows only the most beautiful areas and you forget to see dilapidated neighborhoods ...... in tokyo you have old cobbled streets with wires hanging everywhere et caetera...and in every big city in the world you can see bad districts


----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

Unfortunately yes, all big cities have slums like that. In outskirts of Zagreb mainly gypsies lived like this


----------



## D.Pérignon (Dec 31, 2011)

> muchas de estas personas no se quieren ir


cast out!



> el Estado español quiere destruir y arrasar el barrio


Why they waited so long? I thought these slums demolished in the early 90's


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

in the North of France in Sangatte a village near on the Channel Tunnel towards the United Kingdom, there was also recently a small shanty with citizens of India and Pakistan waiting to go to the United Kingdom
but the police evacuated the area after a lot of nuisances.

*most of people living at Canada Real in Madrid are not spanish*, but from EAST EUROPE, roms, romanians, south america or without any identity papers.

*a big thank-you to the Brussels officials* that agree these nomadic people the right to move freely in Europe.

In France, everytime the authorities accompany the nomads or the "sans-papiers/without identity papers" to the border or put them in planes towards Romania or East Europe.

each Romanian per example receives the sum of 300 euros.

*these nomadics remains at home in their countries, the time to spend the 300 euros and a few months after they returnes to France.*

*the free movement of citizens nomads in Europe is a real crap that does not solve any problem.*

*merci Bruxelles/thak you to Brussels officials.*

I have another question and I would like an answer from a Spanish citizen. thank you. 

*I'm sure the explosion of unemployment in Spain is the result of the integration, is the result of the legalization of every people without any identity papers called "les sans-papiers" in France.*

*Estoy seguro de que la explosión del desempleo en España es el resultado de la integración, es el resultado de la legalización de todos los pueblos, sin ningún documento de identidad.*

the Spanish borders are too open, are real strainers./las fronteras españolas son muy abiertos

thanks for your answers.


----------



## usman4444 (Apr 11, 2009)

*good work*

Good Sharing


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 18, 2012)

turangalia said:


> *ha sido que el Estado español quiere destruir y arrasar el barrio, pero no es fácil de trasladar a 40.000 personas que en su mayoría no quieren salir. esto no es siempre una cuestión de recursos y dinero*.
> 
> muchas de estas personas no se quieren ir y sé que el Estado español ha reconocido desde hace tiempo este problema en esta situación.
> 
> no hay vergüenza en tener todos los países ricos hay barrios en ruinas.


Usted a tocado en el ponto! Mucho se ha dicho sobre las favelas de Brasil, pero nadie ha tocado en lo que usted describe arriba con mucha luz.


----------



## vidio (Oct 19, 2009)

Turangalia slums of Europe are higher in Paris.
Why not make a thread.
In this neighborhood there are very few spanish.
No find any thing better in Spain to open a thread,
The threads of beatiful neighborhoods just puts France


----------



## Elea9 (Jun 7, 2012)

omg!!! I can't believe it !!! Now I can say the Brazilian and Mexican favelas looks prettier !!!:lol::nuts:hno:


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

That is horrid as is the one in Paris. I had no idea such conditions existed in Western Europe. I know there is, like everywhere, poverty but those are third world conditions. Canada has similar housing situations but they are exclusively in isolated Northern Indian settlements but nothing even remotely like that near any major city. 

On another note...........why does Canada's name keep getting pulled thru the mud? Auschwitz Concentration Camp had a huge section named Canada {spelt Kanada in the German}. I find it very odd as Canada is not of European origin. Canada is a native word. When the French made it to Canada and first met the natives the French asked the where they were or the name of the place. Naturally the natives didn't understand a word of it and instead motioned them to "canada" which really meant "come to my village/houses." 

A little Canadiana there but begs the question why Canada gets stuck with such vile places?


----------



## blan04 (Mar 3, 2012)

turangalia said:


> ha sido que el Estado español quiere destruir y arrasar el barrio, pero no es fácil de trasladar a 40.000 personas que en su mayoría no quieren salir. esto no es siempre una cuestión de recursos y dinero.
> 
> muchas de estas personas no se quieren ir y sé que el Estado español ha reconocido desde hace tiempo este problema en esta situación.
> 
> no hay vergüenza en tener todos los países ricos hay barrios en ruinas.


 En el texto de introduccion se dice hay habitantes de RUMANIA,MARRUECOS y PORTUGAL.Informes policiales sacados en medios de comunicacion alertaban sobre la presencia de albano-kosovares dedicados al trafico de armas y esto es muy peligroso para la convivencia ,en cuanto al ´´ESTADO ESPAÑOL``algo que no existe ,existe la NACION: ESPAÑA y los ciudadanos ESPAÑOLES y si los ´´ESTADOS`` RUMANO,MARROQUI,PORTUGUES no pueden atender a sus ciudadanos NO los sufridos ciudadanos españoles .
Y luego esta el NO SE QUIEREN ,no se quieren por que alli solo existe su ley ,que no tiene nada que ver con la ley española e irse a otro sitio implicaria pasar por aro de que la ley es para todos y dejarse de ´´patriarcas``


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

vidio said:


> Turangalia slums of Europe are higher in Paris.
> Why not make a thread.
> In this neighborhood there are very few spanish.
> No find any thing better in Spain to open a thread,
> The threads of beatiful neighborhoods just puts France


i said that paris is not only the champs elysees and louis vuitton stores.
you can find such shanties in every rich cities in the world.
paris has bad districts too but less and madrid is not only Gran Via.
why always showing the best the nicest ? i am not a tourist who wants only to see the top the most beautiful.
i want to see the reality

french authorities are destroying every day camps around paris and the next day they rebuild their shelters 10 km away
in these small camps around Paris generally are living 100 people maximum in each camp.
in winter they sleep in hostels.

U.S. media presented the Paris suburbs as obsolete after the riots, which is totally false, just the opposite....paris is not detroit...washington city or nyc


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats what you get for letting in gypsies, arabs and other people from the third world. 
"Diversity"... Yeah right. Biggest lie of the century.


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 18, 2012)

Strange how some say: "no, they are gypsies, or illegal immigrants". Someone in Brazil could say: "Most of the favelas inhabitants are black people" or in Mexico some many of mexicans could say "Naucalpan is not in DF"...So what?...gypsies or not, they are Spanish, black o not they are Brazilian, in DF or not Naucalpan is in Mexico. And, wherever they are, they are ugly, symbol of poverty and should be eradicated!


----------



## Elea9 (Jun 7, 2012)

SilverWolf said:


> Strange how some say: "no, they are gypsies, or illegal immigrants". Someone in Brazil could say: "Most of the favelas inhabitants are black people" or in Mexico some many of mexicans could say "Naucalpan is not in DF"...So what?...gypsies or not, they are Spanish, black o not they are Brazilian, in DF or not Naucalpan is in Mexico. And, wherever they are, they are ugly, symbol of poverty and should be eradicated!


You right! =D


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

^^

what are you going to do with the thousands that live in the slums after you eradicate their homes? simply deport them? 

a country isn't truly developed if it can't, or refuses, to help those who are in need.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

europe can not accommodate all the misery of the world.
many Europeans are tired of all this invasion and feel they are not in their countries.
France built the mosques for Muslims
countries in Africa do not build churches for Europeans living there.
foreigners have all the rights in Europe;
Europeans outside of Europe have no right.

my motto is: everyone should stay in his country.


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

turangalia said:


> europe can not accommodate all the misery of the world.
> many Europeans are tired of all this invasion and feel they are not in their countries.
> France built the mosques for Muslims
> countries in Africa do not build churches for Europeans living there.
> ...


I can see your point but as far as I know more Europeans immigrated to the Americas than Americans to Europe. There have been millions of spaniards heading to Latin America for hundreds of years and in the last 20 years things turned the other way. Everything is a cycle maybe with this economic crisis over there more people will start coming to the Americas again. We can be the melting pot, but I like Europe to stay the way they are, just like I like Asia to be Asian with it's culture and stuff. I'm not a big fan of diversity hehe I like to feel culture differences as I travel around the globe instead of a big diverse culture planet. I'm kinda hard to get understood.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

medpaisa19 said:


> I can see your point but as far as I know more Europeans immigrated to the Americas than Americans to Europe. There have been millions of spaniards heading to Latin America for hundreds of years and in the last 20 years things turned the other way. Everything is a cycle maybe with this economic crisis over there more people will start coming to the Americas again. We can be the melting pot, but I like Europe to stay the way they are, just like I like Asia to be Asian with it's culture and stuff. I'm not a big fan of diversity hehe I like to feel culture differences as I travel around the globe instead of a big diverse culture planet. I'm kinda hard to get understood.


sorry i was a little nervous, i am not racist i have turkish friends.
but I think there are foreigners not educated mostly young people who allow themselves to make what they want.
for example, to be served in a bank a pharmacy or in a store, everyone must wait his turn, while many foreigners do not wait, go ahead. lack of respect.

foreigners in our countries commit proportionately more crimes than native Europeans.
in France per example there are 10% foreigners, but in our prisons 35% of prisoners are foreigners.
I live near germany, I spoke with a German who told me: if you knew the problems we have in Germany with Russian people ? THEY make the mess everywhere.
I find this behavior disgraceful, ingratitude, we welcome them and they behave disgracefully

I understand why people leave their countries, in their home country, they have no right, can do anything while they romp in europe and do what they want. and no one has the courage to say anything

I sometimes say that Europe is the trash of the world.

and after when we condemn their behavior, they say we are racist. 
really bad.the single argument they have.

last thing we are never saying, we always say that white people are racist. but people from asia or black people from africa are more racist.
because they are not accustomed as we are to be surrounded by foreigners. 

the husband of my sister lived the shock of his life by flying from paris to tokyo. in the plane he was sitting next to a Japanese.
one stewardess spoke to this Japanese and said "we apologize sir if you are sitting next to a European." the husband of my sister understands their language
I don't want to put feets in japan, in terms of morals, socially this country is 30 years behind europe.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

7kuna said:


> I don't know if you live in golden cage or just delusional.:nuts:


I live in Toronto and we have nothing remotely resembling this place. By your definition, I guess Toronto is a 'golden cage'. 

This is what our 'slums' look like. Regents Park is the norm and is Toronto's biggest inner city public housing neighbourhood. It's undergoing a re-build to give these people a lift. As you can see, even before the re-development it was nowhere near as bad as those European districts pictured in this thread.

*From this*


















*To this*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

vidio said:


> Zkuna completely agree with you.
> 
> In New york in Harlem and Brons there is almost more violence and almost more marginalized that in all of Europe.


7kuna said *'all big cities have slums like that'*. Then he belittled me for suggesting that his statement wasn't true. Obviously, he's mistaken. US cities might have slums like this, but you'd be hard pressed to find anything approaching these European slums in Canada or Australia.


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

I understand but you can't compare Europe to Canada or even the US. It's more like culture, those people are used to live in those situations and is really hard to get them out. That's the life they know and are used to it. I know a lot of immigrants that go with no money in their pockets to Spain and make a decent living so if people that may or may not have legal status can make it I can't see why not these people can't if they probably have been in Spain for a long time now. The immigrants that go to Canada are mostly educated professional people that just want to make more money. Spain is just a short boat ride from the poorest continent in the world, what's bordering Canada the US? Hope you can see where I'm coming from


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

medpaisa19 said:


> I understand but you can't compare Europe to Canada or even the US.


That's not the point. He claimed that *all big cities have slums like that.* He didn't say all European and all US big cities. 

Btw, Canada takes in huge numbers of immigrants each year and lots of them come for desperately poor countries. Canada likely takes in far more people from poor countries than Spain does. 

There's a reason Canada is considered a successful integrator of immigrants and its not solely for being a nation defined by multi-culturalism and inclusion. The social safety net and culture of not leaving people behind plays an integral part in all of it. The system isn't perfect, but Canada does remarkably well in this area.


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe he's never been in this side of the world and thought that if every big city in developed europe had slums, then there's gotta be slums in every big city in the world. I'm a flight attendant and live in Cleveland I know Toronto very well it's a very short flight over the lake  although I do love Madrid and can assure over 98% of it's population if not more don't live in those deplorable situations


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

OH PLEASE, HERE WE GO AGAIN :bash:

THE SPANISH IS TALKING ABOUT THE IMMIGRATION... THE LAST THREE YEARS THE IMMIGRATION HAS STOPPED IN SPAIN AND THE QUANTITY OF THE FORIGNERS IS DECREASING IN SPAIN.

WHAT IS GROWING IS THE QUANTITY OF SPANIARDS THAT ARE IMMIGRATING THESE DAYS TO OTHER CONTRIES.

THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS OF THE SPANIARDS LEAVE THEIR COUNTRY THIS YEAR TO GO TO GERMANY, ARGENTINA AND MEXICO.

SO TURANGALIA STOP COMPLAINIG HERE THE THINGS HAVE CHANGED ALREADY THE SPANIARDS ARE AMONG THOSE EUROPEANS WHO IMMIGRATE THE MOST NOW


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

isaidso said:


> That's not the point. He claimed that *all big cities have slums like that.* He didn't say all European and all US big cities.
> 
> Btw, Canada takes in huge numbers of immigrants each year and lots of them come for desperately poor countries. Canada likely takes in far more people from poor countries than Spain does.
> 
> There's a reason Canada is considered a successful integrator of immigrants and its not solely for being a nation defined by multi-culturalism and inclusion. The social safety net and culture of not leaving people behind plays an integral part in all of it. The system isn't perfect, but Canada does remarkably well in this area.


 Spain took almost 6 million immigrants in a decade, thats a lot of people for a country with a population less than 50 million. for not being a historical country of immigrants like Canada, US, Argentina, Australia. I believe Spain did very well too. immigrants went from 1% of the population to 14% within a decade thats impressive. Maybe im biased I just have a great time whenever I'm there :cheers:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*TOXTETH, east of LIVERPOOL, *
*a deprived area in UK, *
*where 62 per cent of children and 52 per cent of pensioners live in poverty.*


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Toxteth is a run-down inner city area (though most of it is nothing like as bad as those photos) with lots of housing scheduled for demolition as you can see by the empty streets of boarded up homes.

It isn't a shanty town though, there is no informally/illegally built housing or areas without public services.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

ArchiMos said:


> OH PLEASE, HERE WE GO AGAIN :bash:
> 
> THE SPANISH IS TALKING ABOUT THE IMMIGRATION... THE LAST THREE YEARS THE IMMIGRATION HAS STOPPED IN SPAIN AND THE QUANTITY OF THE FORIGNERS IS DECREASING IN SPAIN.
> 
> ...


are you crazy ? whats the problem with me ? i only posted pics of canada real at the beginning and since no more words from me about it.other members are talking about canada real and not me.i never said this district is a shame for madrid, look at the posts.
i know now that only gypsies are living there.
france has such districts too smaller yes but we have enough problems with immigration too, every rich countries have the same problems.


----------



## vidio (Oct 19, 2009)

There are several errors.
The poor migrants gypsies who arrive in Canada are isolated is not organized caravans as in Spain are formed no want integrate .
It very easy and unfair to critize Spain.

Spain is a hot country and people enjoy outdoor living libre,In Canada and Rusia the cold would kill them.

The gypsies have free education and health in migrants Spain.

The government gives them money and return ticket to their country of origin and prefer to live in Spain.

Insurance in Spain who prefer to live in shacks that in Russia and in Canada in a Palace,

In Spain is more concerned over the Russian mob that live in neighborhoods luxurious mediterranean .

Spanish people are very human and draw these people to the strength of that neighborhood seems brutal.


----------



## vidio (Oct 19, 2009)

Turangalia mix elephants with this issue is a low blow.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

vidio said:


> There are several errors.
> The poor migrants gypsies who arrive in Canada are isolated is not organized caravans as in Spain are formed no want integrate .
> It very easy and unfair to critize Spain.
> 
> ...


yes its true spanish people is very human and much civilized as us frenchies.


----------

